# Let's Hear it for the North Carolina Snow!!



## shiveslandscapi (Sep 17, 2005)

Lets here your snow updates through out North Carolina!!!


----------



## boice1971 (Jan 30, 2010)

9" and counting in Marion, some sleet mixing in at times


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Two words.....BITE ME! lol Although we are getting enough to keep salting.


----------



## thartz (Dec 28, 2002)

Been a decent season thus far . 3 good storms and several ice melt applications .


----------



## cfresque (Jan 9, 2011)

Give me a break 4 plus inches at the coast and none here in Raleigh. Well what do you know the weather guessers were wrong again on this storm. Oh well All's I can say is bring it on we are ready if it decides to snow again


----------

